# My husband's warm hands



## sexy (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi guys...

I was wondering. . . 

How would you feel if your wife trembled when you touched her? My H has very warm/almost hot hands, and one hand covers half of my back. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE the feel of his hands. . . I just tremble a little when he touches me.
Would this bother you? 
First, imagine if you were a female, and you slept next to someone whose hand is twice as big as yours. Imagine that it covers a limb. . . an arm, a thigh, the top 1/2 of your back, both of your hands. . . 
Would you feel ok if your S.O. trembled a bit when you touched her, or would you be hurt? Would it bother you? Not fighting you off or anything, just a slight tremble when you touch her unexpectedly. 
When he puts his hand on any part of my body, I flinch a little bit, just out of surprise. Not exactly fear, just the difference in size between he and I. I just wanted some opinions.
P.S I don't want help fixing this, just curious how men feel about this.
Thanx


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Wouldn't bother me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

I have a pretty good friend that is 6'5" 260 Lbs, and not fat and his wife is 4'10" and 89 or 90 Lbs. They have been together for 30 + years and she always says he's her giant teddy bear. Hell, half the time he's carrying her especially if it's raining because she's too short to carry the umbrella and he's so tall that she gets wet, so he hold the umbrella in one hand and has her in his other arm so she won't get wet. 

We used to joke about him always carrying her around that one day I told him that if he doesn't put her down for a change, she's going to forget how to walk.

If they get in to an argument, she will NOT back down from him and there has never been a time from what she has told any of us where she ever felt threatened or afraid. Actually if you would fear the two of them it would be her. That little lady knows she's tiny but she could have one hellacious bite when pissed.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm tall , muscular and 228 lbs. 
My wife is just a ting 150 lbs.
Her both hands fit snugly in mine and I can cup her entire face / head in my both hands.

Yet she constantly challenges me , and I'm quite positive she's not afraid of me [ except sometimes in bed].

Every night she falls asleep on my chest and my arms.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

sexy said:


> How would you feel if your wife trembled when you touched her? My H has very warm/almost hot hands, and one hand covers half of my back. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE the feel of his hands. . . I just tremble a little when he touches me. Would this bother you?


Hell no, it wouldn't bother me. I remember a time long, long ago when that used to happen....


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

There are some places that I kiss my wife and she trembles.. We've been married over 20 years and I LOVE to make her tremble. 

And she has one spot.. her belly button, that is off limits.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Personally I would be put off a bit. Physical touch is one of my love languages, both giving and receiving.


----------

